# GRRR! Just screwed up 4 locomotives !!!



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

I am going to give up JMRI. hwell: I think that it is a wonderful program and one can't beat the cost but, it is very easy to destroy much work. Hopefully I haven't fried all 4 decoders. I was setting up a brand new Bachmann 2-6-0 Alco and I told JMRI Decoder Pro to write to all sheets and I have not a clue what else I told it to do. Now, the other 3 locos as well as the 2-6-0 do not respond.:dunno: On some, the headlight is on and they are sitting there waiting for a NCE Powercab command but nothing. I got out a put away loco and tested it on my test track and all was good. NCE PowerCam is good.
I was so frustrated that I had to leave and vent! :smilie_daumenneg: Hopefully all I did was mess up the cv's. When I get over my anger at myself I will reset to factory defaults and see if all is good. I am hopinghwell: This hobby can be a real trial for an old man who has fat fingers and is losing his mind to the fog of old age.:smilie_daumenneg::thumbsdown::thumbsdown:


----------



## crusader27529 (Apr 3, 2016)

On a healthy locomotive (no wiring issues or other problems), there is no way that a functional DCC system can damage a decoder by programming......

You should be able to restore the decoders with a reset.


----------



## RT_Coker (Dec 6, 2012)

DCC-CV frustrations could lead to better decoder design. Are you listening decoder manufacturers?

On the decoder I am working on all the CV’s resided in temporary-memory (RAM) and they are loaded from “permanent”-memory (EEPROM) at start-up and by command. They are only saved to “permanent”-memory by command. The temporary-memory (operating-characteristics) CV’s can also be changed by command during loco-operation. This makes changing/testing/saving CV’s much easier and more reliable.
Bob


----------

